# Info On Brits Transferring to Canada.



## Steady The Buffs (20 Dec 2004)

I was reading the thread further down this forumn, and was wondering if anyone has information on British citizens joing the CF?

I join the Military Police next September, I plan to the initial four years service. Once that is up i want to immigrate, as when i have children i do not want to bring them up here. (Plus this place, i think is generally a hole.) Canada is just a much nicer place i have found. I just want to know does anyone know the procedures for a Brit to join the CF, do i need to give up my British Citizenship? Is Dual acceptable? The training i receive over here will that count?.. i have heard many stories.. and the recruiters here arn't too keen on giving info that would lose them soldiers. 

 Any information is much appriciated


----------



## hiv (21 Dec 2004)

Steady The Buffs said:
			
		

> I was reading the thread further down this forumn, and was wondering if anyone has information on British citizens joing the CF?
> 
> I join the Military Police next September, I plan to the initial four years service. Once that is up i want to immigrate, as when i have children i do not want to bring them up here. (Plus this place, i think is generally a hole.) Canada is just a much nicer place i have found. I just want to know does anyone know the procedures for a Brit to join the CF, do i need to give up my British Citizenship? Is Dual acceptable? The training i receive over here will that count?.. i have heard many stories.. and the recruiters here arn't too keen on giving info that would lose them soldiers.
> 
> Any information is much appriciated



You will need to be a full Canadian citizen to join the regular force.


----------



## Canuck_25 (21 Dec 2004)

Steady The Buffs said:
			
		

> I was reading the thread further down this forumn, and was wondering if anyone has information on British citizens joing the CF?
> 
> I join the Military Police next September, I plan to the initial four years service. Once that is up i want to immigrate, as when i have children i do not want to bring them up here. (Plus this place, i think is generally a hole.) Canada is just a much nicer place i have found. I just want to know does anyone know the procedures for a Brit to join the CF, do i need to give up my British Citizenship? Is Dual acceptable? The training i receive over here will that count?.. i have heard many stories.. and the recruiters here arn't too keen on giving info that would lose them soldiers.
> 
> Any information is much appriciated



 Ya, i guess its too bad for ya. I never thought id here of a Brit wanting to join the CF. I do agree, Canada is the most beautiful place to live and British Columbia is the best province in canada (no snow yet so far.)


----------



## atticus (21 Dec 2004)

Canuck_25 said:
			
		

> Ya, i guess its too bad for ya. I never thought id here of a Brit wanting to join the CF. I do agree, Canada is the most beautiful place to live and British Columbia is the best province in canada (no snow yet so far.)



hmm... I'm friends with a guy who was in the british army and is now serving with PPCLI. He was a dual citizen when he was in the reserves, but had to give up his dual citizenship to serve in the regs. I gotta disagree with you though, Alberta is the best province in Canada (and it's snowing right now)!


----------



## Meridian (21 Dec 2004)

Nope. Ontario is.

We get all the money.


----------



## Canuck_25 (21 Dec 2004)

atticus said:
			
		

> hmm... I'm friends with a guy who was in the british army and is now serving with PPCLI. He was a dual citizen when he was in the reserves, but had to give up his dual citizenship to serve in the regs. I gotta disagree with you though, Alberta is the best province in Canada (and it's snowing right now)!



 Well, actually, cant experience the ocean in alberta. The ocean is a necessity. Christ, i just walk 2 streets from by house and catch salmon off the beach. I go crabbing early in the morning in the bay. ski hill is only 1 hour away. as i do all these activities, i can wear a T-shirt and not die of hypothermia.


----------



## Spr.Earl (21 Dec 2004)

You also have to be a Citizen to join the reserves now.


----------



## 1feral1 (21 Dec 2004)

There is always Australia  ;D

Try www.defencejobs.gov.au or www.army.gov.au

Beers,

Wes


----------



## Spr.Earl (21 Dec 2004)

But Wes Oz has a age limit on immigration and I believe it's 35 or so single and 40 with familiy?
Don't quote me but somthing rings a bell about the subject.
Same as going over as a retiree,you must have a min. of $500,000 in assets?


----------



## 1feral1 (21 Dec 2004)

Spr.Earl said:
			
		

> But Wes Oz has a age limit on immigration and I believe it's 35 or so single and 40 with familiy?
> Don't quote me but somthing rings a bell about the subject.
> Same as going over as a retiree,you must have a min. of $500,000 in assets?



I think its when you hit 40 things change a bit (loose points on the immigration system). Last I heard the ADF will take ya's 17-35, or up to 42 with previous mil experience.

Beers,

Wes


----------



## Spr.Earl (22 Dec 2004)

Wesley H. Allen said:
			
		

> I think its when you hit 40 things change a bit (loose points on the immigration system). Last I heard the ADF will take ya's 17-35, or up to 42 with previous mil experience.
> 
> Beers,
> 
> Wes



Oh well I'm on the scrap heap then.  ;D


----------



## Steady The Buffs (22 Dec 2004)

Cheers guys.. ???


----------



## Spr.Earl (22 Dec 2004)

At one time we did have a so called equal agreement for transfering between both of our Forces ,but that was yonks ago.

Buff were are from?
Trans planted Scouser here.
pm me for  CHAT.


----------



## atticus (22 Dec 2004)

Spr.Earl said:
			
		

> You also have to be a Citizen to join the reserves now.



That must have just changed in the last year or so.



			
				Canuck_25 said:
			
		

> Well, actually, cant experience the ocean in alberta. ski hill is only 1 hour away



You can live in the rockies and have some of the best skiing in the world still within the Alberta border. Alberta also has some of the greatest lakes too. We also have our oilsands and no more debt!  ;D


----------

